# Scorpions in UK



## pbud81 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi everyone 
looking for a bit of help, i am interested in looking for some yellow tailed scorpions in the south of england. I just think it would be amazing to find and photograph these amazing creatures in the wild. I have several species of scorpion in my collection, and i love nothing more then making sure there environment is as natural as possible to observe them in but the chance to actually photograph them in wild is to tempting to pass apon. So if there is anyone who could help me please feel free to PM me all hellp is apreciated.:2thumb:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

i know that there is a colony of them at ongar railway station in essex, & at southampton dock.


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> i know that there is a colony of them at ongar railway station in essex, & at southampton dock.


I think I heard Portsmouth also. Definately Ongar. For some reason I've never been.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Soulwax said:


> I think I heard Portsmouth also. Definately Ongar. For some reason I've never been.


the colony at ongar was planted there on purpose by students protesting against plans to close & demolish the station in the early 60s- because a creature previously unknown in the uk had been 'found' there, the plans could not go ahead, & so the station was saved.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Euscorpius_ flavicaudis_
Just to point out although these are not native they are protected by law.


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> the colony at ongar was planted there on purpose by students protesting against plans to close & demolish the station in the early 60s- because a creature previously unknown in the uk had been 'found' there, the plans could not go ahead, & so the station was saved.


That's pretty awesome.


----------



## pbud81 (Oct 3, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> Euscorpius_ flavicaudis_
> Just to point out although these are not native they are protected by law.


i only want to photograph them i dont want to disturb them in any way


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> Euscorpius_ flavicaudis_
> Just to point out although these are not native they are protected by law.


Wasn't there plans to cement over a colony in Portsmouth harbour?


----------



## Pincer (Dec 2, 2010)

Sherness used to have colonys not sure if they are still about though


----------



## Ichi (Nov 16, 2010)

Damn, I was recently in Portsmouth, would have been cool to go have a look for some myself if I knew they were there. I thought they were more on the east coast for some reason.


----------

